# Baby Shampoo?



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

I have noticed that most dog shampoo is very expencive (even more so then horse!) 
and i was wondering if anyone uses Johnsons baby shampoo or Body wash??
do you think it would be ok to use it seing as it is made for bubbas?

Love n hugs

:angel1:

S xXx


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i bought puppy-shampoo , but paris is allergic to it .....so my vet suggested i would use baby-shampoo . i even got the anti-allergie baby-shampoo from nivea.
i don't see why it could harm our puppy's :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks nat 
When r u getting posh??

Love n hugs
:angel1:
S xXx


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

I use baby shampoo, i have dog shampoo but for a quick going over i just use johnsons. I also have wipes, that are good. I know about the horse shampoo - i have 6 horses and the shampoo can be expensive for horse seen as though you need more because they have a larger body to cover! lol Do you have horses?


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

-x_Sydney_x- said:


> Thanks nat
> When r u getting posh??
> 
> Love n hugs
> ...


i already went two times .....but no females  

i'm going again tomorrow so keep your fingers crossed!! although i was thinking about the names london,vienna or belize :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

I just love the name Vienna its sooooo pretty!


----------



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

Fingers xst Nat!!!!!!

Faye: Not at the moment,but i have had 1, and one loan. But im still riding, have been for 8 years ( have been doing it since i was 8 im now sweet 16) 6 horses! wow! you
must have a lot of fun! i Live for horses.
Do you show?
I had a 15'3 cob called Boswell and a 17'2 TB Hunter called Charlie, I jumped Carlie. Both are geldings.

Love n hugs
:angel1:
S xXx


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

When Zeus was a puppy, I did use Johnson's No More Tears shampoo and it worked well with his skin.


----------



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks peeps

Love n hugs
:angel1:
S xXx


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

I have used baby shampoo before alot with rescue dogs. Some puppies come in with bad skin and baby shampoo and baby oil cream will do wonders for a puppies coat. Anything that is safe for a baby is safe for puppies/dog's. I Helped in a vet's office for a year and Dr. Ward always told people to use baby shampoo to help out an older dogs coat.


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

We used baby shampoo for our boxer and her skin got very dry. He said its not good to use all the time, cause it drys there skin out easily.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Now I am confused - I have heard and read that human shampoo (even baby shampoo) is not good to use on dogs. Don't even remember where I read this now - so is it O.K. to use or not? Just wondering. I use puppy shampoo - it is a little more expensive but since it takes such a small amount it is affordable.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I have alway used Baby Shampoo? It works and it is cheap.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Do you know why Johnson baby shampoo is no more tears... 

they put novacain<SP> in it.... 

I wouldn't use it on my daughter I surely not going to use it on Gadget.


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

I have only ever used it on rescue dog's that had bad skin or coat problems. I have never used it on baby or sasha I did use it on my friends dog teddy after he got over the mange to bring his coat back to life and get rid of some of the flacking. This is the frist time I have heard that baby shampoo has novacain in it I guess I should look that up. I also have never had a dog to dry out from use but have had baby shampoo do wonders for dogs skin and coats.

BUT to each his own I always say....


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I can't remembr the exact word they put on the label, OI will have to look at the label the next time I go to a store... any way that word is the same thing as novacaine<SP> 


I learned that when I went to beauty school. We had to do research on all the shampoos out on the market at that time... I used to have the list.. Might have it still in a box in storrage.. hehehe I keep everything...


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

I use johnsons my vet also recommended it


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

chimom said:


> Now I am confused - I have heard and read that human shampoo (even baby shampoo) is not good to use on dogs. Don't even remember where I read this now - so is it O.K. to use or not? Just wondering. I use puppy shampoo - it is a little more expensive but since it takes such a small amount it is affordable.


I still have most of the bottle I bought for Lily nearly 3 years ago so the cost is minimal. I don't recall the brand but it is made specifically for dogs, got it at Petco or Petsmart. Makes her smell all nice and fresh too.


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

My vet said never ever use human shampoo - except for baby shampoo.
I used it for my last dogs. So, that makes a total of 16 years.

Chimom - I made an earlier post about a puppy that was poisoned from human shampoo so maybe that is what you read.

Currently, I'm trying the sample dog shampoos in the Hartz makeover kit. The smell is great, but it only last a day. My off-brand less than a $1 a bottle baby shampoo smells great for a week. And, of course I don't want it in Frasier's eyes, but if he wiggles like a wild thing and it gets there - no burning.


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

I use Hartz aswell I have groomer's best puppy shampoo its a tearless formula extra gentle and it cleans and conditions. I use it on baby and Sasha I also have Groomer's best medicated shampoo for problem skin it gently removes dandruff and excess oil. GREAT for black dog's


----------

